# DO NOT USE the Tax Summary Report on the Uber Dashboard



## SHARERIDER

The Tax Summery report is not giving you the correct information for your 2016/2017 tax return with the ATO.
The report shows your earnings from Uber from January to December 2016. The report should be 1st July 2016 to 30th June 2017. The report when printed doesn't show the date range on it so when you give it to your accountant they wont pick up the error either. I have tried to tell Uber but it falls on deaf ears what does a driver know about this stuff. Eventually Uber will fix the report and when the ATO data merges and finds you have put in an incorrect claim on your earnings who do you think gets the blame. YOU.


----------



## Sainteyad

yes I saw that , I dont know whats the point of this document anyway lol


----------



## SHARERIDER

Sainteyad said:


> yes I saw that , I dont know whats the point of this document anyway lol


The report is supose to tell you how much money you received from Uber in the last financial year. This makes it easy for you to do your Tax Return otherwise you would have to add up all the deposits from Uber to your bank account or print 12 monthly statements from Uber and add them up to get your total income for the financial year. (Financial Year is from 1st July to 30th June the following year)


----------



## 54sept

I found the tax summaries to be wrong, some of mine had additions instead of deductions. I use the weekly statements aswell as my own records to work out income. This year have a loss of $275, using cents per km gives the greatest car deduction.


----------



## SHARERIDER

54sept said:


> I found the tax summaries to be wrong, some of mine had additions instead of deductions. I use the weekly statements aswell as my own records to work out income. This year have a loss of $275, using cents per km gives the greatest car deduction.


So what was the total depreciation amount you claimed using Km? and what is 30% of the value of your car?


----------



## Qbobo

54sept said:


> I found the tax summaries to be wrong, some of mine had additions instead of deductions. I use the weekly statements aswell as my own records to work out income. This year have a loss of $275, using cents per km gives the greatest car deduction.


My 2017 tax info is way off. I went back and calculated my total gross for the year and came up $5,000 less than what my yearly summary states.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

They appear to have assumed that we have the same tax year as the United States, 1 January to 31 December, rather than the Australian financial year of 1 July to 30 June.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Jack Malarkey said:


> They appear to have assumed that we have the same tax year as the United States, 1 January to 31 December, rather than the Australian financial year of 1 July to 30 June.


Pretty good for a technology company. This is the same mob that is supposedly going to populate our roads with fully 'autonomous' vehicles.

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Many thanks to SHARERIDER for drawing attention to this egregious reporting anomaly.

In my own case, I appear to have UNDERstated my taxable income by about $10,000 and underpaid my income tax and Medicare levy by about $3,400 as a direct result.

I lodged my tax return for 2016-17 in early October 2017.

I will now need urgently to calculate the precise understatement and make a voluntary disclosure to the Australian Taxation Office. I'll then need to pay the additional tax owing (plus any penalties and interest).

I'll ask the the Tax Office not to impose penalties and to reduce interest to zero given the particular and unusual circumstances that led to the understatement of taxable income and ensuing underpayment of tax.

I now notice that Uber's tax summary for 2016-17 is in a strange place: it's after the summary for the month of December 2016 rather than after that for June 2017.

Yet the labelling of the summary as 2016-17 is misleading as it incorrectly indicates the period from 1 July 2016 to 30 June 2017.

What a shemozzle!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.
This thread contains information that is going to affect everybody rather seriously. It should be pinned. Is that possible please Melbourne Mod ?

.


----------



## Nawdy

This honestly shows the incompetence of the Uber team ... such a simple silly error ... In there efforts to help the drivers once again they stuff it up and just make it harder.

It amazes me how these guys can get up in the morning and tie there shoelaces up ... ohhh they are probably wearing sketchers 

No wonder they haven't made profits yet ... at least I get a laugh from there incompetence.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo

Who is John Galt? said:


> Pretty good for a technology company. This is the same mob that is supposedly going to populate our roads with fully 'autonomous' vehicles


Judging by the rest of this thread, those autonomous vehicles will drive on the right of the road... and limit their speed to 50 mph in residential areas.

LH


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Jack Malarkey said:


> Many thanks to SHARERIDER for drawing attention to this egregious reporting anomaly.
> 
> In my own case, I appear to have UNDERstated my taxable income by about $10,000 and underpaid my income tax and Medicare levy by about $3,400 as a direct result.
> 
> I lodged my tax return for 2016-17 in early October 2017.
> 
> I will now need urgently to calculate the precise understatement and make a voluntary disclosure to the Australian Taxation Office. I'll then need to pay the additional tax owing (plus any penalties and interest).
> 
> I'll ask the the Tax Office not to impose penalties and to reduce interest to zero given the particular and unusual circumstances that led to the understatement of taxable income and ensuing underpayment of tax.
> 
> I now notice that Uber's tax summary for 2016-17 is in a strange place: it's after the summary for the month of December 2016 rather than after that for June 2017.
> 
> Yet the labelling of the summary as 2016-17 is misleading as it incorrectly indicates the period from 1 July 2016 to 30 June 2017.
> 
> What a shemozzle!


I have now done the detailed calculations and have found that the position is not quite as bad as I had thought.

Because of the Uber error, I understated my taxable income by $3,772, which works out at about $1,275 in underpaid tax.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Uber has now removed the annual tax summaries, which is just as well given that they were based on the calendar year rather than the financial year.

I wrote to the Australian Taxation Office on 1 May 2018 asking them to increase my assessable income to account for this error but I am yet to hear back from them. I’ll give them another month before I follow up.


----------



## guerre64

This is why I use Quickbooks online - much easier to track and works out all your BAS liabilities/refunds


----------



## Become_The_Best

guerre64 said:


> This is why I use Quickbooks online - much easier to track and works out all your BAS liabilities/refunds


Use Airtax


----------



## guerre64

Become_The_Best said:


> Use Airtax


Nah - $49 per BAS - similar cost as Quickbooks online for self-employed only $179.88 per year ($14.99 per month) and while there's a learning curve, it's great for tracking all related expenses, splitting fuel costs etc., etc.

Each to their own, but I prefer the true book-keeping experience of QB and their support is absolutely brilliant  Can't comment on AirTax really as I haven't used it. but if it fits the purpose for you, hey great.


----------



## WestSydGuy

guerre64 said:


> Nah - $49 per BAS - similar cost as Quickbooks online for self-employed only $179.88 per year ($14.99 per month) and while there's a learning curve, it's great for tracking all related expenses, splitting fuel costs etc., etc.
> 
> Each to their own, but I prefer the true book-keeping experience of QB and their support is absolutely brilliant  Can't comment on AirTax really as I haven't used it. but if it fits the purpose for you, hey great.


Is this the same QuickBooks app that has a 70% off deal at https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/resources/tax-au/ ?

I'm thinking the BAS return is pretty standard, once you get all the records lined up, might be worthwhile having a decent accountant help the first time.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

The annual tax summary that Uber will release after Saturday 7 July for 2017-18 will be correctly based on the Australian financial year of 1 July to 30 June: see https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber's-end-of-financial-year-tax-update.269895/.


----------



## guerre64

WestSydGuy said:


> Is this the same QuickBooks app that has a 70% off deal at https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/resources/tax-au/ ?
> 
> I'm thinking the BAS return is pretty standard, once you get all the records lined up, might be worthwhile having a decent accountant help the first time.


Seems so - I am using the Simple Start version ($10.50 for 12 months with the discount through Uber by the looks of it) as I prefer to have it on my PC at home rather than just an app on my phone. I don't need the track kilometres feature as I have a GoFar dongle in my car which records all of my trips automatically. I can access the app on my phone as well though, but as I do all my bookkeeping on a PC, that's my preference. It's pretty good software and, as I said, their support is great - I've had several questions for them on separate occasions: how best to enter the earnings from Uber, etc., and their fees, as well as how to enter a split expense with petrol for business and personal use, and how to best enter credit card surcharges for ATO payments with Amex. They are more than happy to help.


----------

